# 38 Motorbike on Ebay



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2012)

This one is kinda throwing me. He has it listed as a '38 but I thought the straight downtube was earlier--'36? Regardless I don't think it should have a dropstand, those grips, and rack may be incorrect as well. Doe sthe fore brake look correct? Thoughts on this one? Serial is H43942. Thanks, Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150970500732?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## slick (Dec 29, 2012)

Great looking bike. Chain guard is wrong though right?? Resto looks pretty darn nice. That hand brake seems awfully far from the grips to grab though? Are they all like that? As you can see, i'm not a schwinn guy but it's a beautiful bike nontheless for the price too.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 29, 2012)

why would you restore a bike with the wrong parts? the paint job looks good and the price is decent.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yea the chainguard regardless of year is wrong. If this is a '38 I believe it should also have the mushroom horn button in the bars. I was hoping someone might verify the frame/year of this bike. Like I said I think it may be earlier but was hoping someone might be able to pin it down with the frame/serial#. V/r Shawn


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 29, 2012)

feel free to use this link as reference.   http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/index.html


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 29, 2012)

I am no expert, but...  I believe Schwinn used this straight-down-tube frame style all the way to about 1940 on their discount priced and other branded offerings.   But I think the integral-to-frame seat clamp must reveal something about this frame?  Where ARE the Schwinn groupies?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dave,
   I've been all over it as well as Aarons site (Vintage Schwinn). BTW on the VS site you will see listed under '38 a bike similar to this although I'm almost certain it is a '36 just misidentified. I'm obviously interested in this bike but regardless of year I'm hunting a chainguard and kickstand. If it is a '36 then I'd have to get the correct seat, rack, and horn. But then the problem becomes the tank which I think may have been different starting in '37 (internal horn). V/r Shawn


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 29, 2012)

from what i seen on the reference link. the frame is early 36',the rear fender is off a 1950's bike the rear should be flared. the front fender is 37-39 ?,the fenders braces should be flat to be 36'.the stem is wrong,should have a middle kick stand.the tank is a later 38'? if you notice the tank straps are set back. i am not really a schwinn afficionado,but that whats i get out of the bike.i still think the value is there.also check the nostalgic.net site for reference's


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 29, 2012)

*16" frame*



dougfisk said:


> I am no expert, but...  I believe Schwinn used this straight-down-tube frame style all the way to about 1940 on their discount priced and other branded offerings.   But I think the integral-to-frame seat clamp must reveal something about this frame?  Where ARE the Schwinn groupies?




You are correct as to Schwinn using the straight down tube on later years on their lower end models. 
As for the frame not having the seat tube above the frame, it's a 16" frame as opposed to the most common 18".
The tank is the later tank with the hanging straps moved towards the back.
Schwinn did use this style chain gaurd on there C models and possibly come BC models.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 29, 2012)

*serial number?*



Freqman1 said:


> This one is kinda throwing me. He has it listed as a '38 but I thought the straight downtube was earlier--'36? Regardless I don't think it should have a dropstand, those grips, and rack may be incorrect as well. Doe sthe fore brake look correct? Thoughts on this one? Serial is H43942. Thanks, Shawn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150970500732?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648




Where did you get the serial number? I don't have any reference list to go by but I'm pretty sure a lot of 38's started with an X


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 29, 2012)

With restored bikes it's hard to say what is original to the bike itself or correct . If you would compare this to a 38 motorbike in the catalog there is lots wrong with it. In 38 there would not have been a drop stand and the rear fender would have had a duck tail. However the rear fender profile is correct for a drop stand as seen on 35/36 motorbike models but the drop stand on this bike is not a Schwinn drop stand. I've seen 37 straight down tube motorbikes with gill tanks however the front strap on the tank was forward vs. back like Kim pointed out. The seat chasis is too early for this model as is the stitched seat top. Grips are later as is the brake lever. Chain guard is a lower end model. In 38 it would have had a deluxe feather guard. Rack reflector is wrong and it's missing a deluxe rear fender reflector or small 1 3/4 motorbike reflector. Pin striping is a bit thick and front fender looks a little stubby. Hard to tell if the fenders are legit prewar Schwinn fenders. Rear rack clamp is not correct and it's possible the rack top could be post war. In a nut shell hard to buy a restored bike without seeing it up close and without knowing the history. For a good restoration one can pay between 800-1200 these days so from that perspective the owner may have 2500 into this bike. For the perspective buyer it just depends on whether or not he could live with it as is.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking at the placement of the rear fender brace I would say those fenders are 1940 and later. That my have a few questionable parts on it but it sure is pretty.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the input. I think I will take a pass as I couldn't live with it the way it is and correcting it would take too much money. It is a pretty bike and at that price maybe still ok on the money just not for me. BTW I got the sreial # from the seller. He said his father had one of these as a kid and wanted one so he paid to have this bike restored/built. Apparently some liberties were taken in regards to accuracy. Speaking of the "X" serial # my Cycle Truck's serial # starts with "X". Phil told me this ran up until about Aug 38 so I think I may have one of the earliest CTs known. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 30, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks guys for all the input. I think I will take a pass as I couldn't live with it the way it is and correcting it would take too much money. It is a pretty bike and at that price maybe still ok on the money just not for me. BTW I got the sreial # from the seller. He said his father had one of these as a kid and wanted one so he paid to have this bike restored/built. Apparently some liberties were taken in regards to accuracy. Speaking of the "X" serial # my Cycle Truck's serial # starts with "X". Phil told me this ran up until about Aug 38 so I think I may have one of the earliest CTs known. V/r Shawn







Why worry about what's right and wrong on that bike, here's this original one waiting to be picked up.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26114760995...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=261147609957&_rdc=1


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 30, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> Why worry about what's right and wrong on that bike, here's this original one waiting to be picked up.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26114760995...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=261147609957&_rdc=1




I was about to say the same thing!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a couple of concerns about that bike as well including the horn set-up--is it there? Also for the '36 Motorbike shouldn't the seat be the rimmed type? V/r Shawn


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 30, 2012)

There is no horn now but pm me and we can work something out I have plenty of them on my delta display.

The original seat is the long spring mesinger as it was found, I did replace the top as the leather was gone. Look at my other 36 cycleplane came with a long spring as well. Based on catalog pictures the Aerocycle type seat shows but the long spring was also an option and seen in many original examples I have come across. 


Seat top, grips and tires where replaced, everything else is as found.


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice looking bike. I would bid on it but it has a postwar crank


----------



## how (Dec 30, 2012)

dave the wave said:


> why would you restore a bike with the wrong parts? the paint job looks good and the price is decent.




More bikes are restored with the wrong parts, than bikes restored with the right parts. Just easier 
and they seem to sell on ebay no matter


----------



## videoranger (Jan 3, 2013)

View attachment 79033
Is this a '38? It's all original as from bike shop(note the bars are probably a customer requested option) and distibuted through Chicago Cycle Supply with LaSalle badge and graphics. It even has the original tires.  It really is a great original reference example. Were ChiCyCO Schwinns badged as LaSalle and Cadillac only sold by Schwinn dealers?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Not a '38 I don't think the big guard came out until '41. V/r Shawn


----------



## videoranger (Jan 3, 2013)

That's interesting to know. The wing chain guard had me guessing. These bikes are sure heavy, but very well constructed. Jim


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 3, 2013)

videoranger said:


> View attachment 79033
> Is this a '38? It's all original as from bike shop(note the bars are probably a customer requested option) It really is a great original reference example.




Original?

It's been a while since I collected Schwinn's...but that frame sure looks like a '36 double diamond Cycleplane? If so, I believe the fenders should be longer? Plus the fender braces were flat for the early models.

There are a few other things I'd question as original? Did Schwinn paint their rims with a center stripe, and offer high flange hubs on the early series? And lastly, shouldn't the seat be a Troxel metal rim for the Cycleplane, not a Messinger?


----------



## videoranger (Jan 3, 2013)

The bike I posted is as original as they come! This bike was left in a basement for decades, untouched. Question all you like, I know the history of this bike and it even had the original red rubber inner tubes. It's not the double diamond as the rear seat stays are different (slighty curved at the top which I think is different than double D). Remember it's a LaSalle so expect some differences from Schwinn badged Schwinns. This bike does have a 1942 Omaha bicycle license plate, so 1941 is probably a good possibility. The bike spent a couple years in town before moving to what was then a rural home that was the grand parents. The owner rode it once down a gravel lane and had a minor wipe out. He then decided to park it in the basement were it spent the rest of it's time before I brought it home. The owner later died in the Korean conflict. The house it came from was like a museum time capsule. When I purchased this bike I paid $200. Other than a good cleaning, new tubes and lube it's just as I found it in the basement. No my friend, this one's the real deal and not a frankenbike.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 3, 2013)

videoranger said:


> View attachment 79033
> Is this a '38? It's all original as from bike shop(note the bars are probably a customer requested option) and distibuted through Chicago Cycle Supply with LaSalle badge and graphics. It even has the original tires.  It really is a great original reference example. Were ChiCyCO Schwinns badged as LaSalle and Cadillac only sold by Schwinn dealers?




That sure looks like a 30's frame to me, but as a whole as she sits now, I cannot pin point what the heck model it is. Paint scheme, parts like your fenders, guard all play a part in finding the identity, but I can't ID it and I couldn't say that it is all original. Beautiful bike though.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2013)

videoranger said:


> Remember it's a LaSalle so expect some differences from Schwinn badged Schwinns. [/url]




The only difference between a Schwinn badged bike and a LaSalle badged bike IS the badge--okay maybe a decal on the downtube but the frames are identical. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 3, 2013)

I got what I am sure is an original 36 Schwinn, the crank was marked. I think it is a low end Model C. Some differences on the 36 are a shallow fender depth and both Fender Struts on Front and rear are attached together with rivets. The seat is a Mesinger and the bike is Lincoln Badged. Like Mark said, hard to tell after it has been restored. Psh, I would buy Greens if I were shopping for one. 

Heres mine for reference.


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=642


----------



## videoranger (Jan 4, 2013)

Whatever. So much for the "experts" on this forum.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2013)

videoranger said:


> Whatever. So much for the "experts" on this forum.




I never claimed to be an expert and didn't say your bike wasn't original just that it isn't a '38 based on the parts on it. I can tell you that there is no difference in Schwinn frames regardless of badge to my knowledge and would be happy to see evidence to the contrary. To relieve your angst I'll abstain from offering any further comments on any of your posts. Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 4, 2013)

videoranger said:


> The bike I posted is as original as they come! This bike was left in a basement for decades, untouched. Question all you like, I know the history of this bike and it even had the original red rubber inner tubes. It's not the double diamond as the rear seat stays are different (slighty curved at the top which I think is different than double D). Remember it's a LaSalle so expect some differences from Schwinn badged Schwinns. This bike does have a 1942 Omaha bicycle license plate, so 1941 is probably a good possibility. The bike spent a couple years in town before moving to what was then a rural home that was the grand parents. The owner rode it once down a gravel lane and had a minor wipe out. He then decided to park it in the basement were it spent the rest of it's time before I brought it home. The owner later died in the Korean conflict. The house it came from was like a museum time capsule. When I purchased this bike I paid $200. Other than a good cleaning, new tubes and lube it's just as I found it in the basement. No my friend, this one's the real deal and not a frankenbike.




As a Judge once said after I presented my evidence, "That's all here say." Nice story but it proves nothing as far as the bike being all original. I'll help an Expert on experts here, and I suggest that you do some research. Here is the link to Findley's catalogs if you haven't been there yet. http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm
Your frame and front fender matches a 1938 Standard but the paint scheme does not or the rear fender. Go thru the catalog pictures and try to match your bike 100% to anything in the catalog. If you lubed the bottom bracket, did you notice a year cast on your crank?


----------

